# Problème pour accéder a certain site avec safari!!!



## nanisse72 (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous je voulais savoir si quelqu'un savais comment résoudre mon problème  qui est le suivant:

- Quand je vais sur safari certain site me sont refuser  par le message suivant:

- Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page « http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=facebook&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 » car le serveur a inopinément interrompu la connexion. Ceci arrive parfois lorsque le serveur est occupé. Attendez quelques minutes et essayez à nouveau.

Voila voici un exemple quand je veux aller sur le site de facebook et ceci et courant avec mon ordinateur car pour d'autre site je ne peux pas y accéder!!!!

De plus il m'est impossible de me connecter à msn non plus car celui si m'envoi le message suivant:

- Echec de connection avec Microsoft Messenger. Le service n'est pas disponible ou vous n'êtes pas connecté à internet.

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider sa serait génial 

Merci d'avance


----------



## nanisse72 (14 Janvier 2010)

Personne n'a une idée pour m'aider


----------



## laf (15 Janvier 2010)

Ton lien fonctionne parfaitement chez moi sous Safari. Pour msn, je sais pas, je ne me sers pas de cette cochonerie. 

Je ne rencontre plus aucun site qui me soit refusé avec Safari. J'ai juste un pb avec une fonctionnalité particulière du serveur de mon entreprise mais ce sont loin d'être des cadors de l'informatique.

Tu peux aussi utiliser d'autres navigateurs avec un Mac : firefox, opera, par exemple.

Vu ce que tu décris, je ne pense pas que le pb vienne du navigateur mais plutôt de pb de connexion : DNS, proxy... mais là, je passe la main.


----------



## markouille (16 Janvier 2010)

Salut, je suis dans la même galère : 

j'ai un mac mini g4 1,25 et je n'arrive plus à me connecter à certains sites (msn, compte sfr, marmiton...). En revanche, sur mon pc qui partage la connection internet via cpl, j'y arrive sans problème. Un problème de configuration du mac par conséquent et pas de la connection internet (j'ai la neufbox de sfr), ni de paramétrage de la neufbox. Si vous avez des idées, je suis super preneur.

J'ai désactivé le firewall, supprimé les cookies, changer de navigateur, rien n'y fait !
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Gronounours (16 Janvier 2010)

Vérifiez vos DNS


----------



## Sylow (16 Janvier 2010)

tu as activé ou désactivé quelque chose dans les préférence de safari ?


----------



## markouille (16 Janvier 2010)

Je ne pense pas avoir désactiver quoi que ce soit dans safari !
En ce qui concerne les DNS, de quoi s'agit-il ?
dans la config réseau, je n'ai rien inscrit dans le serveur DNS (je suis connecté en ethernet)


----------



## nanisse72 (17 Janvier 2010)

Alors pour tout vous dire  je suis connecter en wifi sur le serveur de mes parents il sont chez free et pour tout ce qui est paramètres de la free box je n'ai pas le droit d'y toucher!!! Mais ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que mes soeurs elle n'ont aucun soucis  Pour ce qui est des  paramètre de safari je ni touche pas non plus alors si il faut que je tente quelque chose par là dite le moi. De plus pour ce qui est de firfox.... Rien n'y change le même message apparait!!!:rose:


----------



## nanisse72 (19 Janvier 2010)

Personne n'a une idée????


----------



## salamander (21 Janvier 2010)

Chez moi non plus aucun problème de ce genre.
A mon avis, un bon nettoyage complet avec Onyx peut éventuellement régler tout ça, sinon, clone et réinstal complet, c'est tout ce qui me viens...


----------



## markouille (21 Janvier 2010)

c'est un peu radical comme solution...
J'ai fait les opérations d'entretien et nettoyage avec onyx et rempli le DNS de mon fournisseur d'accès mais rien n'y fait !!
Merci quand même, j'attends éventuellement d'autres idées...


----------



## salamander (21 Janvier 2010)

Désolé pour l'aspect radical de ma solution, mais bon, regarde, t'as ouvert ton fil le 13 janvier, et nous sommes le 21 et tu n'as toujours pas de réponse valable.

Tout réinstaller sur mon Mac me casse les pieds à un point inimaginable (les applis, la config, les mails etc....c'est l'horreur) , mais bon, ne pas pouvoir profiter pleinement de ma machine et de ma connexion me les casse encore plus....

Faut voir le coté positif de cette galère : si t'en arrive là, tu auras à nouveau un mac tout propre comme au déballage 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------

ceci dit, j'aurais l'ai bien con si tu te frappes tout ça et que tu as le même message d'erreur....


----------



## nanisse72 (22 Janvier 2010)

A la base c'est moi qui est engagée la conversation lol et j'avoue que aucune réponse valable ne m'est parvenue tant pis cela veut dire que personne n'a exactement le même problème que moi ou bien que ceux qui ont le même problème ne savent pas quoi faire, en gros c'est la galère quoi !!!


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (22 Janvier 2010)

salut,

moi, pour certain site safari n'affiche rien....raison pour laquelle j'utilise Firefox.

bonne chance


----------



## noxfsy (10 Octobre 2011)

salut,
moi impossible de visiter le site adobe? meme avec firefox


----------



## tomwarner (22 Novembre 2011)

noxfsy a dit:


> salut,
> moi impossible de visiter le site adobe? meme avec firefox



Même problème... On trouvera peu être une solution ici :

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/impossible-dacceder-au-site-dadobe-sous-lion-912082.html

Pour infos, le problème vient pour moi de Lion. Sur la même connexion, aucun souci avec snow leopard sur Macbook, depuis la mise à jour de Lion "impossible de se connecter au serveur adobe.


----------



## JackyJou (30 Mars 2012)

Bonjour
Les problèmes de "connexion impossible à certains sites" sont-ils tous résoluts ?? J'espère que oui ! Sinon, et peut-être cela peut-il encore aider quelqu'un, je me suis coltiné le même souci depuis des mois et je viens de le résoudre ! Après plusieurs appels pour rien chez Free et mon refus de m'acquitter des 50 euros demandé par le service d'aide d'Apple. Après la lecture de "kilomètres de forums" et de dizaines de modifications de mes réglages "réseau", sur recommandations où "au petit bonheur". J'ai un Mac pro relativement récent avec Mac OS 10.6.8 et mon épouse un mac book avec Jaguar. Je suis branché par ethernet et mon épouse en Wifi à une Freebox première génération, avec la carte Wifi sur le côté (je suppose que "le truc" marchera pareil, quelle que soit la Box). C'était d'autant plus incompréhensible que tandis que je n'accédais plus à un certain nombre de sites (que ce soit avec Safari, Firefox, Opéra ou Chrome !), de manière tout à fait aléatoire et sans logique décelable, mon épouse avec son petit portable blanc sans fil me narguait en ouvrant tout partout sans aucun problème ! 
Finalement, je suis allé sur le site de Free, puis sur "Mon compte", puis sur "Ma FreeBox" > Configurer mon routeur Freebox > et j'ai désactivé les deux onglets "Etat du routeur" et "Etat du DHCP". C'est tout !! Exit le routeur ! Mon épouse continue sans problème de surfer en Wifi et j'ouvre enfin tous les sites !
Accessoirement, je donne ici un petit truc supplémentaire. Tandis que j'essayais de changer mes réglages et en parallèle ceux du portable, en essayant de les "synchroniser", est apparu sur ce dernier le message suivant "Vos connexions réseau ont été modifiées par une autre application", surgissant à l'ouverture des Préférences Réseau et interdisant tout changement. Très agaçant !! J'ai trouvé par hasard la réponse sur un autre forum : aller dans les "Préférences Système" sur l'onglet Sécurité et cocher "Demander le mot de passe" (en d'autres termes sur le portable de mon épouse mais bon, la logique est la même).Et miracle, c'est la fin du petit message agaçant.
Bien cordialement à tous
JackyJou


----------

